# Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Contused (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Inka (Nov 5, 2021)

Love it! I thought the waitress was going to say “Where….we…..are”.


----------

